# Here we go again...



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The tree huggers are at it again. If they succeed we are all gonna pay big time ! http://news.yahoo.co...-033745105.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As usual there is not a valid point in any of their assumptions, plus they don't or have not contributed enough money to the EPA to sway any changes of law!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's funny that they want to ban lead because it will harm animals that ingest it, yet we still import millions of items from China each year with lead based paint. Even more insane is the fact that we still allow cigarette sales that poison millions of people every year.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The stupidest part is that it's already been declared that the EPA has no authority over banning lead used for hunting. These people are just wasting our taxpayer dollars.

Some of my tastiest animals die of lead poisoning.


----------



## DJBurns (Feb 26, 2012)

*If the jack wagons that wrote this article did any research they would find that about one third of California is already no lead due to the condor. You can't have lead ammunition at all in those areas deemed condor range.*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All I have to say is: *(P_&*)&%^#$&^#$)*&^)*(&)*&)&%^($%^%#$%$#


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

DJBurns said:


> *If the jack wagons that wrote this article did any research they would find that about one third of California is already no lead due to the condor. You can't have lead ammunition at all in those areas deemed condor range.*


They want to implement those same restrictions throughout the US.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree lead is dangerous. Especially at 3500fps!

Of all the things coming from China...... Lead is the least of my worries. LOL. The particle board furniture from there contains chemicals that they themselves deemed unfit for use. Good enough for those Americans though! My mom was in the Hospital for a week after inhaling some of the chemical. The agent was not dry when she got the cabinet. She opened the box.... Asthma attack on the spot. Hospital for a week! She should have known better than buy that junk but the penalty was too high.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly on crap from China !! Those yuppies are drinking from cups made from there and getting lead poisoning. I'd love to give an anti lead poison.......









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

